

Amazing WebGL demo: A 4-dimensional rendering of a Klein Bottle. - sjwalter
http://tenfour.ag/n22d?ref=hn

======
sjwalter
Source for the renderer and the rest available on github.
<https://github.com/adrianbg/n22d>

